# My lathe



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I try to make all my wood working so I can sit at it here is my lathe that I sit and turn at. Due to my many health problems especially my legs due to blood clots in both and cellulitis and strep infection in my right leg I can't stand for a long period of time I will have more photos of my tools that I made up to sit at. Here is the first one.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That Rikon is a nice lathe. Woodcraft had a heck of a deal on them for awhile. With my back I can't stand to long either so I am looking to redo my turning center so I can turn at it easier. 

Corey


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Very nice shop. I would like to get to work again, but i hurt myself and have very little energy, that i have got enjoyment in just looking at oyhers and saying, "somr day"


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Glenmore

Great photo of your set-up, and a nice lathe. The desire to accomplish a task always out weighs obsticales. I always say "the impossible just takes a few minutes longer", I guess that is the optomistic side of me.  

Great lathe and a great set-up.

John


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking setup Glenmore. I got to see the new oneway sit down lathe in Richmond. That is a nice setup.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie seen one of them. Really nice for a disabled turner but the price tag is really steep.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought these are for when we get really old 

Will it not be hard to move around the work piece at times, I know we can stand up for these cuts then sit back down. I spose Im still into attking my work and all ways I want good wall thickness but then again you may have the technical side of the work better than my self 

Be good to see more photos cheers from Noel


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Noel, This is Glenmore's solution which allows him to spend a great deal of time turning. The whole idea of our Special Needs section is to show others the way to adapt their woodworking to their own needs. For a person who can not stand for long, somebody with a bad back, or people with other medical problems a sit down lathe or router table is a great solution. There are work - arounds which enable people who otherwise could not enjoy woodworking. We want to share ideas so more people will join us.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

No No ! sorry if I sounded like its for old men.. I'm 43 and the not so good part is I was born with a heart defect  A aorta valve is broken medical problem and they want to replace it on me, That's a hole story on its own  we will not go there I hate needles..

Again I'm sorry if I sounded against it on the contrary I'm very much into and would be one that will have to hone my skills in lathe turning sitting down.. I do make solid wood pens on the mini drill lathe B&D, no worries there easy to move around the stock and fine tune the job.. But once I wanted to do larger bits and been younger at the time I tested what it would be like to do some of the turnings that I would do standing up the proses took me longer and in same ways made it harder to get the design and shape I wanted, Keeping in mind I was younger and would not have thought or take my time like I would now a days 

Understanding and Patience is like a glove some just fit it and others take time to get into it.. 

looking fwd to tips and set ups guys on this subject..

cheers guys from Noel


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

I know what you are talking about I too have problems with my legs was thinking about getting one of these seats. they have these at HF.



http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91495

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94435


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I take my hat off to those who have mastered the art of turning sitting down. I have difficulty standing up and moving around in an attempt to stop the chisels from digging in.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

It takes some practice to get used sitting but everything is learnable.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Glenmore,,,,, I agree with you that if a person wants to do something,,,,,,, it can be accomplished..  Us humans always find a way.

Hi ajh,,,, those are neat stools, knowing me though, I'd buy the axel and wheels and build one of wood. 

With my bad heel and knee, I have three stools I drag around and use it to kind of rest, when doing stand in one place jobs. I have a small stool (my daughter built) I use for the down on the ground jobs, and this works well, it is getting back up from down there,,,


----------



## tribalwind (Oct 3, 2008)

i have no health problems,and fairrly young(33) but i like sitting down at my mini-lathe too..
i just used a regular wooden stool though.mostly when i'm at a craft-fair and demonstrating etc...making magic wands or pens or bottle stoppers etc,,,
when i'm hollowing the end of something though like a small bowl or wine goblet i usualyl stand up,,its awkward otherwise..i cant imagine sitting at my full-size lathe if doing anything bigger(other than spindle turning),i need to shift my body and weight too much with that.


----------

